# Well, it finally happened.



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 18, 2005)

*excerpt from an upcoming blog entry*

Yep, it's official - I'm *leaving NSBF*. You, my wonderful blog readers, are the first (outside of the Pastor of the church I'm going to be attending and my buddy Derek) to know of this wonderful news. Let me give you some background.

Those of you who've been following the progress and development of me and my thoughts over the years, you'll remember this post to the BBWarfield discussion list about a YEAR ago - source.

What's changed since then ?

NSBF hasn't really moved much. Still the same ol' traditional black baptist church with the non-denominational nametag on it. My old care group leader and the only other elder - LEFT. We've taken back in two old ministers who are there for as long as God tells them to be (both of them realize they won't be at NSBF forever). My pastor, in a discussion the other day, says he won't put anything 'controversial' in the church statement of faith (we were discussing election) and he kinda seems to walk the middle of the road on a lot of issues, in an attempt to reach the most people possible.

I've grown. I've been through some serious problems, issues, a relationship that was supposed to be progressing to marriage, physical therapy, financial issues and much more.... and the Lord has given me much wisdom as a result of my experiences. I've learned to be a better communicator, I've grown an increasing desire to see God's glory manifested and His saving grace lived out in my life and proclaimed to others consistently. I've turned from my prideful and self-centered times and moved toward thinking more Biblically about all areas of the Christian faith. I've redesigned my ministry site, sought to reach out to more, done more writing, thinking and developed new material in an effort to reach more folks with a Christ-centered message. 

Knowledge, wisdom and stature.


*much more to come*
*it's late. I must head to sleep.*
*keep me in prayer, so that I can say the right words and leave on a good note and not an offensive one*


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 18, 2005)

Praying for you, Kerry.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 18, 2005)

God's grace to you, Kerry. May God continue to use you to reach people outside the "mainstream" Reformed church. And may you find a warm, embracing, challenging, but ultimately incredibly fulfilling "ordinary" church life and experience in your new digs.

Thanks for helping us here to see Calvinism from inside the black side (you and others). I long for the day when every Reformed church has an "mixed" composition appropriate to the local demographic; when it is common for black and white (and other) elders to sit at session and rule side-by-side; when all share the same commitment to God's authority, and that displays itself in unity and harmony, and our respective subcultures are subordinated to that principle.

2 Pet. 3:18.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 18, 2005)

Kerry, 

Keep up the good work. Appreciate you brother. Randy


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. I really REALLY appreciate it.

Thanks for the kind comments, Bruce.  This board has been a good place for me.


----------

